# Multiple Mazzers



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mazzer-Coffee-Grinder-Mini-Supper-Jolly-/291013916380?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item43c1c7f6dc

I'm talking to this guy now. He wants £200 for the mini and £250 for the SJs.

Anyone interested? I could buy and we sort out arrangements later. He says he has one hopper for the SJ if that's any use...

I guess it's pretty much on the money.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

He had them up as buy it now for those prices...


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

That's what he said but I don't see the buy it now tabs!?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Milanski said:


> That's what he said but I don't see the buy it now tabs!?


Once a bid is on the item ,they disappear .


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Just get him to cancel the bids and realist as buy it now and buy it


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Just get him to cancel the bids and realist as buy it now and buy it


As I said, I'm happy to help out if anyone wants one of these...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

If the buy it now is high which for a mazzer sj, unserviced and missing parts is! Then people will bid to take a chance on winning it at auction, I honestly do not think these will get £250 so is probably better to chance it on the auction especially as there are a few ending together


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

the one at 60 quid is the mini?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes the mini it had a buy it now of £200 when first listed


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

interesting - may have to get involved in that one. picking it up may be a problem though


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Did anyone end up getting one of these? Looks like the SJs went for £170...


----------

